# retro road frame that takes 27" wheels



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2012)

as title says i am on the look out for a fair to decent condition frame & fork set that takes 27" wheels , as i have a couple of spare sets of wheels hanging around .

idealy 21 1/2 - 23" sized frame and gents style , and be prepared to post if not local to nn8 post code .

anybody ?


----------



## Skyfoil (24 Apr 2012)

I've just purchased a very smart frame for which i'm looking for a 27" wheelset.
I don't suppose you'd be interested in getting rid of the wheels instead of obtaining a frame?


----------



## southwell (30 Apr 2012)

have a Fondriest Reverso alloy frame,carbon forks.
Light wieght classic frame.
Alloy 7005 T6 TUBING.
comes with hed set seat clamp,bottom bracket,front gear boss.
top tube 53cm c/c seat tube 49cm c/c 56 to clamp.
very good condition.
£200




contact 07930364291
mail graemeb38@gmail.com for more photos

also have a Moser Alu Gara ALLOY Frame.
52cm top tube.49cm seat tube c/c,54cm to clamp.
£170


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2012)

not sure how these would look with a pr of 27"s on , bt thanks for the offer


----------

